# Outside temp stuck at 69 degrees



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...prior posting on this subject: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...n-forum/344-outside-themometer-inacurate.html


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine does that after going thru the car wash. Works good 24 hours later.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...prior posting on this subject: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...n-forum/344-outside-themometer-inacurate.html


It's not that it's inaccurate (which it is, usually 3-5 degrees too high), it's that it is no longer updating at all. I drove it fast enough to get past those timer thresholds and it simply doesn't move off of 69 degrees. 

Normally when I start it up in the parking lot, it reads higher than actual due to sitting on hot pavement. Since it's in the low 80s right now, there's no reason why it would still be reading 69 - even after driving it for a while.

I'll check again when I drive home and see if it unfreezes or not.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Mine does that after going thru the car wash. Works good 24 hours later.


Interesting... I did run it through the car wash this morning...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just hold down CTL, ALT, DLT twice.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Just hold down CTL, ALT, DLT twice.


...where, on his steering wheel or on his smart-phone (wink,wink)?


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Just hold down CTL, ALT, DLT twice.


Great, now I've got the BSOD on my center console screen.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Please....We don't need anyone to produce a "MS Windows" Automobile!
Between crashes and freeze-ups, we'd never get anywhere!!:1poke:!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gman19 said:


> Please....We don't need anyone to produce a "MS Windows" Automobile!
> Between crashes and freeze-ups, we'd never get anywhere!!:1poke:!


Good thing we're not driving Fords. The Ford sync system is a Microsoft product. It's not based on Windows, but still... fftopic: It's interesting to note that according to MS the vast majority of system crashes are third party hardware drivers. You can also see the stability of Windows when running a Hyper-V server. MS Hyper-V will only run drivers written and signed by MS and is very, very stable.fftopic:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> The Ford sync system is a Microsoft product. It's not based on Windows,


Yes, it is a MS product and IIRC it was based on Windows CC which was an early mobile OS intended for personal assistant type products like a blackberry. This shows how antiquated it is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good catch on the Windows CE origins. The current version of the Ford Sync is based on Windows Embedded Automotive 7 however. This is a real-time OS that supports the dotNet compact framework and Silverlight for developers. In order to do this MS had to make major changes to the Windows CE kernel and basically develop a new kernel. The Nisson Leaf also uses it. Before commenting on how "old" this OS is, remember that Linux is based on Unix, which was first developed in the 1970s and current versions of Windows are conceptually derived from Digital Equipment Corporation's VAX/VMS OS, also developed in the 1970s.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, it is like Windows, if you have a problem with an application or even the operating system, first step is to reload it. If you have tons of diagnostic software, can run that first to learn if its a hardware problem. Didn't have that for my daughter's 800 buck one month out of warranty Sony laptop, so just reloading Windows, still crashed.

With a laptop or a smart phone, tell you to reboot, with either have to pull the battery first to do that, didn't work with her Sony, but did work with my wife's smart phone the second day, that was three months ago, her smart phone still works.

You can't reboot a Cruze because everything is stored in flashram, nothing changes by disconnecting the battery or turning off the ignition switch.

Was luck with that Sony, took it all apart and checked everything under a powerful maginfying glass, found some marginal solder connections and tarnished connectors. Put it all back together again and it worked, still working after a year.

GM could have given us a CD with the firmware, diagnostics, and flash updates with a USB connector to any good computer. But they don't do that as we are aware. Even go out of their way to make it miserable by stealing garage door opener technology and using esoteric codes for component identification, plus came out with generation three soft and hardware. Dealer even complained about having to pay for that. Plus having to learn a new system.

Seems like a wet ambient sensor would give erratic readings, a thermistor with a negative temperature coefficient, needs a look up table in the firmware to give you the correct reading. If locked, more like a glitch in the firmware. So now you can take it back to your dealer for a reflash as they call it. Being locked at one temperature reading, did someone swipe your thermistor and install a fixed resistor?

After warranty, its your problem, still feel using flashram is a stupid idea, but is the law, and dey all do dat. So have to learn how to live with it.


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

It sounds like your car just really likes that number  Oh come on stop groaning. I'm not the only one here who was thinking that! 

Perhaps just swing it by your dealership or call the mechanic and see if its a wiring problem.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

On the way home after about 2 minutes it started reading correctly again and worked fine on the way in this morning. Not sure what it was but at this point it seems to be working OK again


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jfischer said:


> Interesting... I did run it through the *car wash *this morning...


...which,_ automatic _carwash or _manual_ (DIY) carwash?


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...which,_ automatic _carwash or _manual_ (DIY) carwash?


Manual, one of those kind where you use the pressure wand to wash the car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I've only experienced this problem on my 2009 Pontiac Vibe at the automatic carwash, never when I handwash it at home. However, I can "see" where the power wash "wand" could possibly 'push' water into the temp-sensor connection--did you directly spray into the sensor location on the drivers' side roadlamp housing?

...might be worthwhile effort to put some silicon water-repelling/displacement grease into the sensor connection as a precaution?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jfischer said:


> On the way home after about 2 minutes it started reading correctly again and worked fine on the way in this morning. Not sure what it was but at this point it seems to be working OK again




jfischer,
I am happy to hear that your outside temperature display is working properly again. If you feel that this is an issue that needs to be addressed I would suggest that you have your dealer look into it for you. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## msa (May 29, 2011)

Mine also gets "stuck" on a regular basis. Yesterday it was 96 degrees outside, and the temperature never registered above 82. I've taken it to the dealer and they replaced the temp sensor, but it is still doing the same thing. I wish I could just turn off that part of the display.


----------

